# Free ride Set up....Flow NX2-RS Vs Union



## neni

Would it be your one board quiver? What kind of mt and conditions are you riding?
Flagship is not an all-day all-mountain board. Great for big mountain, deep pow, or bombing n aggressive carving on groomers, but e.g. in springtime moguled runs she's a lot of hard work (read as: no fun). For riding these conditions, you'd be better off with a second/different board.


----------



## PalmerFreak

I bought a pair of NX2-RS bindings last year and love them. They are at the top of the stiffness scale so they're mainly geared towards freeride so pairing them up with a mid-flex park/pow board like the Dirty Pillow might not be a good choice. The NX2-AT or Fuse AT might be better options if you want the standard Flow power strap or the NX2-SE if you want the hybrid strap that can be entered like a standard binding if you choose. On the other hand, the NX2-RS bindings would be a much better pairing with the Flagship - in my opinion.


----------



## Manicmouse

Ricardo64 said:


> I board New Zealand mostly





neni said:


> What kind of mt and conditions are you riding?


A serving of boulders with rocks on the side.


----------



## Ricardo64

No, the flagship would not be one replaces all quiver. I have two others at the moment, I have a Gnu Carbon credit (original pre mass production) and also the dirty pillow. 

This year I am heading to Broken River 1 hr out of Christchurch. From here you can board to Craigieburn Valley or access to backcountry :yahoo:

The flagship I see as my Nz backcountry / free ride board with the Nx2-RS bindings. The other I use union force bindings


----------



## Nivek

Ricardo64 said:


> No, the flagship would not be one replaces all quiver. I have two others at the moment,* I have a Gnu Carbon credit (original pre mass production*) and also the dirty pillow.
> 
> This year I am heading to Broken River 1 hr out of Christchurch. From here you can board to Craigieburn Valley or access to backcountry :yahoo:
> 
> The flagship I see as my Nz backcountry / free ride board with the Nx2-RS bindings. The other I use union force bindings


What does "pre mass production" that mean?

Definitely the RS's. They're one of the most responsive and bomber bindings on the market and are perfect for the Flagship. My roommate rode them on his Shifty and Quantum for a while so they wont over power either of your Mervins in the meantime.


----------



## koi

Never owned a set of flow bindings, because of the loss of response for the quick access. Why are you going with those if you are doing a freeride board. I would think of a bc board you would want response over quick access. Do you already have these bindings and that is why you are going with them?


----------



## neni

koi said:


> Never own a set of flow bindings, because of the loss of response for the quick access. Why are you going with those if you are doing a freeride board. I would think of a bc board you would want response over quick access. Do you already have these bindings and that is why you are going with them?


The plus on space one needs to open the binding is what would shy me away. Had a rear entry binding one day riding bc, knee deep heavy snow. Found the rear entry rather unhandy to enter on steep slopes and if you get stuck on flats you've to dig more.


----------



## Ricardo64

"No, the flagship would not be one replaces all quiver."

I meant that the flagship will be an edition to my quiver.

I did have a look at the Union Charger, they seem to have a design flaw with them. where the carbon high back attaches to the heel cup they fracture probably due to the carbon not being flexible enough to cope with the amount of torsion that the high back goes through thus becoming brittle and breaking. 


Never owned a set of flow bindings, because of the loss of response for the quick access. Why are you going with those if you are doing a freeride board. I would think of a bc board you would want response over quick access. Do you already have these bindings and that is why you are going with them?

No, I don't own these yet but If you have a look at the Nx2 RS you will find that they are responsive.

Guys, In Australia and New Zealand, We don't get that waist deep powder that you are so lucky to enjoy. If we get anything up to our knees (We're in heaven)
Mostly groomers and up to knee deep powder if lucky.


----------



## PalmerFreak

neni said:


> The plus on space one needs to open the binding is what would shy me away. Had a rear entry binding one day riding bc, knee deep heavy snow. Found the rear entry rather unhandy to enter on steep slopes and if you get stuck on flats you've to dig more.


The new Flow bindings with the hybrid strap can be entered like a traditional binding if you choose to - like when encountering deep pow.


----------



## Ricardo64

koi said:


> Never owned a set of flow bindings, because of the loss of response for the quick access. Why are you going with those if you are doing a freeride board. I would think of a bc board you would want response over quick access. Do you already have these bindings and that is why you are going with them?


I think flow bindings have come a long way in the past couple years. My son has a pair of early quattros. They are chalk and cheese compared to the NX2 RS, the way the rear entry works today is fantastic. I don't think response is sacrificed at all, the rear entry works on a cam operation as the high back is lowered it raises the straps (pure genius) allowing the boot to be removed easily (also allowing extra tension if needed).:thumbsup:

Really, I'm not looking for quick access just easier, I'm getting tired of sitting and strapping in. I suppose I am looking for the holy grail, ease of entry and response. :yahoo:


----------

